
Convolutional Neural Networks, Explained - lennykhazan
https://ayearofai.com/rohan-lenny-2-convolutional-neural-networks-5f4cd480a60b#.c6b8ipmdn
======
mckapur2
Great article and simple to understand! Nice job guys

